# Lost my Australian Citizenship?



## Nikki. (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi, just totally confused as i was applying for my children to get Australian citizenship by decent & was told that because i got Irish Citizenship in 1999 i had now lost my australian citizenship??? When i applied for irish citizenship it was dual citizenship! I have kept my Australian passport up to date the entire time so i don't understand how i can just lose my birthright of Australian citizenship. Is this right?


----------



## saback (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi Nikki,
Take a look at: Australian Citizenship – Dual citizenship


Dual citizenship

Main content
It is possible to hold citizenship of two or more countries if the law of those countries allow. This is known as dual, or multiple, citizenship.
People can become dual citizens automatically, or after being granted citizenship of another country.
For example, an Australian citizen may automatically gain citizenship of another country through marriage, while a permanent resident of Australia may become a dual citizen by becoming an Australian citizen.
*Prior to 4 April 2002, Australian citizens who became citizens of another country lost their Australian citizenship automatically*


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

But you can apply to get it back. My father in law did just that after he lost his by getting British Citizenship & my husband was then able to get citizenship by descent.

Look on the citizenship website for which catagory to apply under.


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 21, 2012)

hi, saw that, have to pay $70 but just a pain! Have to go about getting police checks etc. Suppose it just has to be done, just seems wrong to me that it can be just revoked like that!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

I would apply for your kids citizenship first, another catagory for children who's parents lost theirs BUT it means they are not citizens by descent which they can not pass on to their kids. Once they have theirs, which they can pass on, apply to get your own back. Lots of cost but if you want any grand children to have citizenship it might be the only way unless they have their kids in australia. 

Wish we'd done that because our son is not a citizen currently and unless we move to Aus, which we plan to but who knows, or they change the law he might never have it.


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Shel, it was only when i applied for the kids to get citizenship by decent that i was told i'd lost my own citizenship & need to get it back to be able to get the kids their citizenship by decent approved. A small job turned into a pile of paperwork now :-(


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 21, 2012)

OK, got the best Xmas pressie ever on Xmas Eve, got my Citizenship certificates for myself & my children & was also given a full refund on my Australian Passport that was only a year old when they cancelled my citizenship so it's full steam ahead now, can apply for another Australian passport + passports for my children, just have to convince hubby now that we still want to go home, fingers crossed. Thanks to everyone for your advice, greatly appreciated.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

Good for you. All the best.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2013)

That's wonderful news  hope he is up for it


----------

